# Nameserver und Domainserver



## Rai (27. November 2004)

Was ist das eigentlich genau und worin unterscheiden die sich ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. November 2004)

Nameserver sind dafür da, Hostnamen in IP-Adressen aufzulösen, d.h. du wenn du z.B. http://www.tutorials.de aufrufst, teilt dir ein Nameserver mit, dass die IP 193.28.88.250 dein gewünschtes Ziel bereitstellt.
Der Begriff "Domainserver" ist mir nicht geläufig -> gibt's nicht.


----------



## imweasel (28. November 2004)

Hi,

der Nameserver löst nicht nur den Namen zu einer IP auf, sondern (meist) auch umgedreht, also die IP zu einem DNS.

Kann es sein, das der Begriff Domainserver etwas mit einer Windows-Domain zutun hat? Wenn ja... da kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------

